# I heart Big Lots



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

So far my Big Lots only has fall decor items -- nothing Halloween. I'm waitin' for the skulls and such.

Duct tape is a ghoul's best friend.


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I can't believe our local Big Lots has Thanksgiving turkeys and pilgrims in their Fall decorations, but nothing Halloween yet!!

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## Rowekontry (Jun 10, 2004)

I'll hafta try Big Lots again, it's been about a week and a half since I've been there. And even then they had there fall and some Christmas out. What's the deal?

I am the monster that breathing men want to kill. I am Dracula! [image]http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/10033/vamp1-10.gif[/image]
http://home.bellsouth.net/p/PWP-Rowekontry


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Just checked mine today ... I was like Turkeys ? Did somebody forget October in there ... get real I want skulls and spiders! maybe after the back to school rush is over they will get on the right rack! But , never forget to look around the store ... I found cherubs for under a quarter . Some liquid nails and a bit of monster mud later ... stone cherubs for my tombstones.

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## Zombie_ (Sep 29, 2002)

Alright guys, i just got back from big lots and michaels... yes.. all halloween stuff out... lots of it. and great deals too.

Death is Fine... Gimmie Gimmie


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Sweet deal Black Dawn.

My Big Lots is the same - mucho gobblers - no jacks.

Sucks.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10039

Check out my pics!!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

The Big Lots here also only has out Fall decorations. But the Hubby told me yesterday that the Halloween store is now open in the shopping center across from the Mall. When I get a chance I am going to LIVEin that store!! LOL. I am so excited. I also need to go see if Spencer Gifts inside the Mall has out thier Halloween stuff yet. I am still looking for a decent pair of fairy wings to go with my costume. Those that come with it are absolutely hideous looked like it costed 2 cents to make them. 

__________________________________________________________________
"Mr. Pink: How about I be Mr. Purple? 
Joe: No, You can't be Mr. Purple. 
Mr. Pink: Why not? 
Joe: Someone on another job is Mr. Purple! 
Mr. White: Who cares what your name is? 
Mr. Pink: Oh yeah that's easy for you to say you've got a cool sounding name. How about we trade, OK? You're Mr. Pink." - Resevior Dogs


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just went to Michael's today and used the 40% off coupon to add my first new decoration for 2004. I picked up the Flickering Light Candelabra. Nice little item for nine bucks, I'm happy with it.
Hey, it's great to know that I am not the only Halloweenie out there. When I first spotted the goodies in Jo-Ann's & Michael's I felt as giddy as a kid on Christmas morning. In fact I was so excited with my Flickering Candelabra purchase that I almost brought it into work to show my bosses (note I said _almost_ ) 
ironmaiden

New England:America's Original Haunted Attraction


----------



## Persophone (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a question: We have a Job Lot nearby - is that the same as Big Lots? Or are they two entirely different chains?

"For Halloween, Oyster Boy decided to go as a human."


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Never heard of Job Lot.

Got some good news at our local Big Lots this morning though. They will be starting to put out their Halloween decorations today! I can't wait, I haven't been real impressed with Michael's or JoAnn's so far.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

In my old hometown, at one point the sign outside said BIG LOTS/ODD LOTS. But I don't remember it being anything like Job Lots. Maybe you should check into it. I think the finally changed completely over to Big Lots.

__________________________________________________________________
"Mr. Pink: How about I be Mr. Purple? 
Joe: No, You can't be Mr. Purple. 
Mr. Pink: Why not? 
Joe: Someone on another job is Mr. Purple! 
Mr. White: Who cares what your name is? 
Mr. Pink: Oh yeah that's easy for you to say you've got a cool sounding name. How about we trade, OK? You're Mr. Pink." - Resevior Dogs


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Our Big Lots in DFW puts their Halloween stuff out on Sept. 1. Period. The Michaels, Jo Ann's, and Garden Ridge have mostly cute crap, and very few great finds. Except Michaels, where I bought a "Lost Souls Tavern" sign for my Haunted Pirate Bar scene. Big Lots will be the first one I hit to spend money since they have the best deals on props. Sept. 1 is the day I usually go shopping the most because that's when everyone else including Spencer's puts their merchandise out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

I stopped into Party City the other day and they were having a clearence on thier left over halloween stuff from last year and are putting out the new halloween stuff this week end. I got a lot of little things to add to the atmosphere. nothing big though.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10023


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

CatMean ,
I live around DFW too! Where have you found a Michaels ? Both of the ones I use to go to have closed . they had the best prices on the polymer clay I use. - Bree

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Cat and BlackDawn--

I'm around DFW too. There's lots of us here! 

If I happen upon any great stuff I'll let you know!

SQBS

"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I went to Party City today. No sales, but they were busy putting a lot of stuff out. They said it will take a couple weeks to get all set up. More deliveries of merchandise are expected over next 1-2 weeks.

I spoke to someone from Spirit Halloween stores today. He told me Syracuse, N.Y. will</u> be getting a store this year, but the exact location is still being negotiated so I will have to wait until next week for more details. Can't wait for that one!

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

I too used the infamous "40 % off coupon" for michaels to buy a styrofoam skul head with eyes on springs for 5.99. Pretty cool to hang on a porch. I got one with a red material on it's head to combine with fall colors. They had one with a tye-dyed purple rag on it's head, but I didn't want a hippie skull!
Creepy kitty, if I remember correctly, you live in southern new hampshire. If I am not right I apologize. Are you refering to the halloween outlet store??


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

BlackDawn- They closed down all of the MJDesigns stores that used to be affiliated with Michaels. The one I go to is in south Arlington... Still no great finds though..


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I was at JoAnn's today and all the holiday decor was 30% off.

_________________________
Melissa
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I went to big lots right now They are almost finished unpacking everything. Most all of the scary things are out. I bought a skull in a cage for 9.99. They had really cool looking tombstones for 5.99. A bunch of different kinds of skulls price ranging anywhere from 2.99-5.99. Those cheap plastic skeletons for 7.99. Some really cool candle holders and these huge odd shaped skulls(12.99). Great for voddoo type theme. I have to go back and buy more stuff. The next thing on my list is those huge skulls and one of those plastic skeletons.


----------



## Veneda666 (Aug 4, 2004)

The Big Lots here in madison indiana had some 3ft grim reepers and iwant one so bad

Veneda666


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

i saw those grim reapers and i thought they were cool but the price is a little much. Its cheaply made too. I went to pick it up and the hea came off. lol.


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

Went to the BigLots here in Ohio and got a few skulls, some blue spotlamps, some black spray pant, spiderwebbing, and a couple other items.. Prepping up for the big day!

Aboogada boogada boogada

BOO!


----------



## Nickirish (Aug 3, 2004)

I was just at Big Lots today. Got some great skulls. I love any place that puts out Halloween stuff early!


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

I popped in today and they had these rusty wrought iron looking (I suspect they are probably just aluminmum) scroll-work style 2' high candle holders that had four skulls around the unit near the top -- I picked up a couple of those. They also had a cute halloween kitty figurine I liked, so I got that. Picked up a couple of skulls and two lantern style luminaries, also. Love Big Lots!

*Beth Ryan
[email protected]
Yahoo ID: bethofdeathstl
MSN Messenger ID: [email protected]*


----------



## Tom Keller (Jun 17, 2004)

Big Lots halloween is out in South BEnd, and about 1/4 is already broken (sigh)

t.k.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Ok, Big Lots here in DFW has begun to put out some stuff, about 1/2 of an aisle. I bought 2 skulls and a grim reaper bottle candle holder for $6 each. They also have some tri color changing weird house/tombstone things, never seen them before. Nothing else that I wanted though.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Our local Big Lots has nothing out, just the back-to-school stuff and a few autumn themed items.

I did go into iparty this weekend and while they certainly have alot of things set out, the prices are too rich for my blood.

ironmaiden

New England:America's Original Haunted Attraction


----------



## Raven (Aug 17, 2004)

It is late. But after a busy day back-to-school shopping and no Halloween stuff in sight, I had to get on the Internet to satisfy my addiction and stumbled across this site. I didn't know there were others out there like me! I've been a closet halloween freak for years.  And I'm glad to know about Big Lots. I'll go there tomorrow. Pottery Barn is my favorite store for good Halloween stuff. Nice! But pricey. I did my "day after Halloween" shopping there last year and got some great stuff at great prices. Can't wait to put them out. On another posting someone mentioned the weather. It's been unseasonably mild in my region, too. And making me even more anxious for Fall. If anyone has more suggestions on where to shop, please let me know. I'd love to make my house really haunted this year. Thanks!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Welcome Raven! When you get a spare moment, glide on over to the Member's Introduction area and make your presence known!

Halloween Shopping... it depends on where you live. Folks in the south talk about Garden Ridge a lot, but we don't have those in Mich. (where I'm loving the weather!). Craft stores like JoAnns, Michaels, Hobby Lobby, etc. are good sources, and have regular sales. I never thought about Pottery Barn for Halloween - will have to check it out! Of course, the Halloween stores will be opening soon and are usually good for some things.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by ironmaiden_
> 
> Just went to Michael's today and used the 40% off coupon to add my first new decoration for 2004. I picked up the Flickering Light Candelabra. Nice little item for nine bucks, I'm happy with it.
> Hey, it's great to know that I am not the only Halloweenie out there. When I first spotted the goodies in Jo-Ann's & Michael's I felt as giddy as a kid on Christmas morning. In fact I was so excited with my Flickering Candelabra purchase that I almost brought it into work to show my bosses (note I said _almost_ )
> ...


IronMaiden, I saw those candleabras and they look pretty good; I was particularly interested in the chandelier one. Any idea how they connect to power? Standard plug?

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi Stryker,
The candelabra is pretty nice, I am very happy with it. The flickering flame looks good. It is a standard plug as is the chandelier.

However a little info concerning the bulbs: they are *NOT* the standard 3 watt flicker bulbs that can be found all over the internet (I know, I searched for hours). These are 1 watt bulbs. I was going to return the light if I couldn't find spares. I read a post on a personal website that the 1 watt bulbs are sold at Joann Fabric stores, they are considered replacement bulbs for Christmas welcome lights. This morning I went into my local store and they do indeed sell them. They come two in a pack for $3.49.

I am sure Michael's will be putting out another 40% off coupon within the coming weeks and I will be back myself, maybe for the chandelier.

ironmaiden

New England:America's Original Haunted Attraction


----------



## halloweenking777 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Ironmaiden 2 years ago I made 2 skeleton scones and 2 bleeding fountains and did take them to work.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

My local Big Lots finally has the Halloween merchandise on display so I rushed over after work and I have to admitt I was pretty disappointed. I know they are cheap but some of those items are just plain poorly made. And alot is worthless, for my needs anyhow. I found one good quality, heavy weight skull for $6.00 that will look great at the base of one of my tombstones. At least it won't blow away in the wind. I am anxious to see what Walmart and Target are offering this year.

I will say the skulls in the "wrought iron" hangers where a good deal.

ironmaiden

New England:America's Original Haunted Attraction


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Are we paying the same at all Big Lots? Just curious. Our local Big Lots hasn't had their Halloween stuff out yet despite a salesperson's claim it would be put out last week Friday. Today I discovered a new Big Lots in a town quite a distance away. They had Halloween stuff out, but the prices were quite a bit higher than I remember from last year. I paid $5.99 for a rubber crow and just saw the same one for $9.99. The nice heavy resin skulls I bought for $4.99 each last year weren't there, but they had pretty similar looking ones made of cheap styrofoam and I think they were $1 more. There were several things that I thought weren't priced quite as nice as they used to be. I bought a hanging rubber bat and a pretty creepy "broken" resin skull with worms, but I didn't want to buy too much there just in case I discovered my local Big Lots had better prices.

I also went to a giant thrift store today. I bought an old chandelier for $3 and several large pictures ($4-5/each) that I got just for the frames to use in our haunted garage. I'm psyched how things are coming together!

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

That's a good question. I saw that rubber crow today and it was $9.99 as were the rubber rats and spider. The skull in the "wrought iron cage" is $9.99. They had mostly styrofoam weight skulls that were, I think, $4.99. Having paid only $1.00 more for the much heavier resin skull I was happy. They didn't have many of them however. The standing Grim Reaper (I guess that is what it is supposed to be) was very poorly made as was mentioned before, and I was surprised it was $29.99.

Perhapes it is just that they have raised all of their prices on seasonal merchandise. Still I had to smile when I saw an item on the shelf that is currently being auctioned off on ebay for _three times_ what it cost at Big Lots. You have to be very careful when it comes to ebay, I myself have over paid and I generally find prices too high when compared to purchasing locally.

ironmaiden

New England:America's Original Haunted Attraction


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

OOh. No rubber crows here yet (as of the weekend). Looks like a trip back to Big Lots!

As for pricing, I've managed to hit 3 Big Lots and the prices were the same in each. I can't compare to last year, because I didn't look there for decorations.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Those styrofoam skulls might have been $4.99, I was in a rush because I had so much going on yesterday. I trust my memory for last years bargain finds better than all the stuff I was scanning quickly. They probably just raised prices everywhere. Hopefully I can make it to our local store today to check them out again. Their prices are still pretty cool regardless. Last year I remember thinking I bet even the usually cheap Wal-mart would charge twice their prices for similar quality. I didn't leave yesterday with the same feeling. The large rubber bats are great, but I think they are pretty similar to the ones I remember at Party City last year for about the same price. 



<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Our Big Lots here in N.C. had some awesome looking brown rubber bats for $9.99. I'll probably be sorry for not buying one. Did buy two plastic skulls for $1.99 each. They call them Glow-in-the-dark, but really all they did was splash some glow paint on the eyes and teeth with I'm guessing a shoe brush. I won't complain though. Store seemed to have more candle holders than anything. I also saw a wire frame garden arch/entrance that probably could be dressed up as a cemetary entrance. It was $5.99 or $7.99--CHEAP!!

I ONLY WRITE WHAT THE VOICES TELL ME TO ......


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, it does sound like the prices vary by region. The "glow in the dark skulls" are $2.99 here... still not a bad price. I'm checking again, but none of the stores I've been to so far had bats or crows.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

You guys have piqued my interest to try my local Big Lots again. I'm going to run by after work and see what they have..... I'll post my finds & prices if any. Thanks for the heads up on the Grim Reaper though......

BlackRose

"Halloween is not just a state of mind - It's a way of life"


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I do remember those plastic skulls were $2.99 at the Auburn store I went to yesterday. I had been pretty sure they were $1.99 at my local store last year.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

The small glow-in-the-dark plastic skulls are $1.99 at my Big Lots.

ironmaiden

New England:America's Original Haunted Attraction


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Oops. I take it back. I went to Big Lots at lunch, and they had a $1.99 blow-mold skull (blow mold w/ really badly painted features) and a $2.99 rubber skull with yellow eye sockets.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Used to love it when it was pic n' save. Now they have very little. Bummer.

Our haunt.... http://home.earthlink.net/~dhinds7/


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I don't know if the skulls I am talking about are glow in the dark or not. I think they are nice looking and the eyes are painted yellow. I didn't think they were considered blow mold though. They are rugged and child sized. I suspect they have cotton material inside. I haven't opened one up yet, but I know similar feeling props I have opened up in the past had cotton filler. The one I am looking at was bought a couple years ago, so they may be painted different now anyway.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

About time! My Big Lots has started to put stuff out. The selection is really skimpy, so at least I hope there is more coming. I see the difference between the $1.99 Glow in the dark blow molds and the other $2.99 kind with yellow eyes. They had about 6 of the $9.99 rubber bats with open wings and none of the upside down hanging ones, so I'm glad I bought the one in Auburn. They had the $9.99 spiders and very little of anything else other than some paper party supplies.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

I checked on my way home tonight and they STILL don't have anything out yet!!!!!!!! What is the deal? I asked two different employees and they couldn't tell me when they will be putting the stuff out. I'm going to check another store that I know of tomorrow. This stinks!!!!!

BlackRose

"Halloween is not just a state of mind - It's a way of life"


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

BlackRose: I've been to 3 stores and each has had a different level of product out. One has everything out (which is only a little sad, since I was hoping for crows), one has some things out, and one has almost nothing out. The first store has all holiday stuff out now, including Christmas and the Halloween stuff is going already (there were people there yesterday buying costumes). Actually, there is room for more, after the school supplies section is reduced... probably candy. Don't know why your store is in no hurry! They're losing sales and don't even know it.

I picked up a cheap skeleton ($7.99) and was toying with the bat, but can't justify it at the moment. Maybe next payday...

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

My So. Cal. Big Lots finally got on the ball! They only had harvest stuff, now the Halloween is out. Like everyone said, most of it is either low quality or not my style. But I also picked up 1 of the $9.99 bats (hanging upside down-no open wings there), 1 of the $9.99 wrought iron (???) cages with the skull and 1 tombstone (cross with skull in center). Buttttttttt, the tombstone and the cage were damaged - they didn't want to give a discount, but I bought them any way and they wrote on the receipt that I could return them for exchange because of the damage. I didn't want to not get them, because even damaged (which I'll probably paint over) they're worth it. My store is getting a shipment next Thursday.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10039

Check out my pics!!


----------



## 8LeggedBabe (Aug 4, 2004)

At the Highland, IN store near me, a manager who handles the seasonal dept. said she had lots of Halloween stuff sitting in the stockroom but didn't have the staff to help her put it out--her store would be taking applications for seasonal help this week. I noticed at an Illinois BL yesterday that there was one cash register open and maybe two employees stocking, and they had half an aisle of Halloween out (blowmold GITD skulls, foil GITD decorations, styrofoam skulls, lots of candles and holders, some ceramics, kitchen, & figures). Maybe some of the stores are just short-staffed right now--?


----------



## Raven (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello everyone. I'm still rather new to this forum but really appreciate all the input ... I made it over to Big Lots yesterday and was acutally impressed. The big bat was nice and also bought a couple tombstones that will have to be weighed down since they were so lightweight. The skull was nice and heavy and cost $5.99. Can't wait till Party Bazzar gets their stuff out. I want to get a new CD this year and am also looking to add some blackbirds to my collection. Someone mentioned buying some antique picture frames and a candelabra at an antique store. Great idea! I'm going to have to borrow that one. I'm going for a real authentic haunted house look this year.


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by wolf65_
> 
> I suspect they have cotton material inside. I haven't opened one up yet, but I know similar feeling props I have opened up in the past had cotton filler.


*wolf65 - those skulls with the yellow painted eyes and the sort of grey-ish exterior do not have any filler. I thought the same thing when I bought mine last year and fortunately, they are hollow. I used mine for a bleeding skull fountain and they were perfect because I could slice open the skulls with an X-acto and run the tubing up discreetly through the back of the skulls and out small slits in the eyes. Perfect and cheap!*

*Beth Ryan
[email protected]
Yahoo ID: bethofdeathstl
MSN Messenger ID: [email protected]*


----------



## babeonabroomstick (Jul 31, 2004)

I want to buy some gravestones. Is big lots the cheapest place, about how much are they there?

"Merry Halloween!"


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

The ones I got at Big Lots were $5.99 each. You'd need to drill holes so they could fit over dowels that you've hammered into your yard.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Im happy with my big lots. I went a couple weeks ago and they had alot of stuff out. I went last week and they were done(from what i know, there werent anymore boxes). I got lucky on the stuff i bought. I bought the only 2 wrought iron skull cages. I also bought a 7.99 skeleton and these 2 giant skulls that looks really cool. Those 2 skulls cost me 12.99 each. They have those 9.99 spiders and bats. Different decor lights, a whole bunch of skulls price ranging anywhere from 1.99 to 12.99, different tombstones(which i cant buy because my mom wont let me), those 3 ft grim reapers which arent worth the price, and alot of other stuff which i wouldnt really use (not scary enough). I still havent seen any crows yet. I hope they will have some next time i go. I was curious if anyone has seen those big skeletons that i am talking about for 12.99. No one has said anything about them and i was curious for any uses for them. They dont look like normal skeleton heads but they look cool. lol. I will take pics when i get a chance.


----------



## babeonabroomstick (Jul 31, 2004)

ok that's good

"Merry Halloween!"


----------



## Persophone (Aug 3, 2004)

I've got to find this dang store...there must be one in my state too! grrrr!


It's pronounced Per-sefanie


----------



## babeonabroomstick (Jul 31, 2004)

You could try the Big Lots website. I think it has a store locater. I'm staking out the locations for our trip to Savannah.

"Merry Halloween!"


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

We finally found a Big Lots with Halloween stuff out Friday night. At LAST! I hit the trifecta! Sorry I didn't price anything for anyone. 

I loved the giant chain things (to make it look like Fluffy, your pet monster had gotten loose), but all the ones at this store were damaged. I'm hoping I can find some at another store to buy. 

I got a skeleton, a giant spiderweb and spider (who was a buck), a plastic rat, and a plastic raven (who'll look great sitting on one of the books I've made..."Disembowelment- A Basic Manual")

Plus, another skull (got one there last year), a skull in a cage (for the front porch), and more cobwebs. I may go back and get one of those Grim Reapers next week. 

This last week I finally got a lot accomplished. I got both of my white sheets marked up and painted (you paint figures on them with black paint, so they look like the silhouettes of figures in your windows, then put up a cheap tension rod to hold the sheet in place). The one looks like a guy who's hung himself. It's perfect. Thanks Martha! 

Finished building the main part of my Nosferatu figure-- now I just have to put on his coat and attach his head. His feet still need a little work. 

Plus, I finished two tombstones and started carving a third one. They look GREAT. And instead of spending money and buying one, I'm going to carve my own "Abandon all Hope, Ye Who Enter Here" sign to hang above the door. 


"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I checked out out local Big Lots again today. They had the 93" metal garden arches (great for a cemetEry entrance) on sale for half price of $3.00. Also had a big supply of full size Carvable Pumpkinsfor $4.99.Not much else new. Haven't seen the skulls in cages yet.

I ONLY WRITE WHAT THE VOICES TELL ME TO ......


----------



## Pamr129 (Jul 20, 2004)

The Big Lots that I go to didnt have any of the skulls in cages either. The cheapest skull that I found was the ones that started at $4.99. They had some big heavy glass ones that were nice..they were $12.99 each. I havent seen the crow yet. They had the black bottles that has a candleholder on top for $5.99 They were nice. Someone has one on Ebay for $24.99!!!! Looks like the same one. Havent found anything in the other stores yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

I am presently in Scottsdale,Az (woohoo the big city!) Anyway, I just had to check out Big Lots...they got BIG rats, little rats, BIG bats, hanging bats, flapping bats, BIG skulls, little skulls, skulls in cages, crows, BIG chains and manicles... there went another 100 bucks...


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by ironmaiden_
> 
> Hi Stryker,
> The candelabra is pretty nice, I am very happy with it. The flickering flame looks good. It is a standard plug as is the chandelier.
> ...


Iron, thanks for the info! I'm going to pick one of those up today, most likely. 

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."
*My Gallery*
*The Blog of Elemental Evil*


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I just picked up one of the crawling hands for $5.99. I like the movement of the fingers. I want to attach it to a reaching arm of a dementor hanging from my garage rafters at the entrance of the haunted walkthrough. I figure I can easily hook it up to a mat switch or maybe a hidden button that I can trigger myself.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Does anyone know if the Springfield NJ store has their stuff out yet?

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I went to big lots and they are unpacking more stuff!!!!!! 

The guy said they just got a new shipment. New stuff i saw:
I finally saw the foam chains, rubber ravens, different masks for 9.99 (they look pretty cool), Big rubber rats (9.99), A big slef inflating pumpkin at 7ft tall (VERY CHEAP!!!! only 29.99), different costumes and capes, some other type masks (3.99), different lights, Blacklights 18 inch (9.99), the hanging rubber bat (9.99), and caravable pumpkins.


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

OK! I FINALLY found a Big Lots with their Halloween stuff out! Whoo hoo! Last night I picked up one of those skulls for $2.99, 5 of the regular sized rats for $.99 each, the ceramic skull with the back of the skull missing and the worms coming from the eyes for $5.99, two of the bottle candle stick holders, also $5.99 and two of the large oil lanterns that they have for $2.99 each. Now I have to find those directions for making them electrical so I can put them in my graveyard.

BlackRose

"Halloween is not just a state of mind - It's a way of life"


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

BlackRose, I got some of those oil lanterns after Halloween last year. I was just going to use them outside in the graveyard with lamp oil. Is this a bad idea? They will not be near where the TOTs will walk. Or do you think the flame will blow out? I saw the directions for the electrified versions on the Monster List I think.

Duct tape is a ghoul's best friend.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

thats the same question i have. I bought some thinkin the real flame would look really nice. I think i may end up returning them.


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, I thought that they would look great with the real flame. The ones I bought were silver. I was going to make a path throught the middle of the graveyard for the TOTers to walk through. Maybe I shouldn't do that. Anyone have any experience with this? I've never done it that way before.

BlackRose

"Halloween is not just a state of mind - It's a way of life"


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I found a Big Lots! It's 50 miles away, but I have a good excuse to go because I want to see Exorcist tomorrow. I hope they have their Halloween stuff out!

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Ok just got done with Big Lots in Arlington, TX. Got the lightweight manacles/chains set for 9.99 (they also had just six foot chain lengths for same size), no sign of the skulls in cages, I picked up the 7.99 skeleton, 5 .99 black rats that were 12" overall in length, and a carving kit. They had GIANT grim reaper bottle/candle holders for 12.99 each and those were like 24" tall. They also had a candle holder that was tall and rustic and had 3 skulls fused together at the top.


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

Some people were talking about the hanging laterns. I picked up one from Big Lots today for $2.99. I'm going to antique it and I was thinking about putting one of the battery operated flickering lights in it. You know the ones that are made to use in pumpkins?
BTW - I just found a strip mall about 6 miles from my house that has a Big Lots, Radio Shack and Harbor Freight Tools. Just drop me off and give me the credit card. ... Hey Honey, you forgot to leave me the credit card. Honey, why are you driving away so fast?

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

LOL!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Just got back from a pilgrimage to the Springfield,NJ store.I bought one each of the two styles of $4.99 skulls.Life-size and realistic but Chinese made of some garbage plastic that had stress fractures and cracks and holes from the manufacturing.I'm just going to use them to make molds so it's only the design of the original that's important to me.

I bought one of the $2.99 lanterns,they're nice.3 of the $.99 rats.I got one of the jumbo rats half price for $5.00 because it was missing it's eyes.My wife picked out a $7.99 dropping spider and a $.99 car antenna topper.

They also have the large and small size bottle candle holders $5.99 and $12.99.Manacles for $10.00,nice for display but they don't actually open or close. Light sets 50 colored bulbs were $5.99,the 10 light figural(witch,ghost,skull) for $2.99. 4'x4' spider web on a wire frame for $1.99. Bat with wings spread,large,for $10.00. $1.99 blow mold skull and $2.99 rubberish skull both kind of cheesy and not to scale.Just a few foam headstones for $5.99 each, realistic but small.Some makeup kits I didn't price,and a boatload of ceramic candy holders and candle lit items.One so so skeleton mask with glow in the dark hair $5.99.They also had a non-moving 3' Grim reaper,very realistic but very very overpriced at $29.99.

We talked to the manager who said the blow mold skeletons and other items sold out at the end of June!

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Our Big Lots in NC had a load of the $7.99 blow mold skeletons on Friday night. I bought two. Probably should have bought more. Might go back on Sunday. My wife thinks I'm crazy I know! Still haven't seen the skulls in cages.

I ONLY WRITE WHAT THE VOICES TELL ME TO ......


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Man Dave your torturing me.I can't find those skeletons around here for less than $19.99.

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## danteofdoom3 (Aug 28, 2004)

my big lots is finally set up yay i just bought 1 more 5 foot skelly and 4 spiders and my cacoon is done yay

i forgot my password


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

One of the cool items that I have not seen mentioned is the already carved pumpkin that plays the Adam's family tune with screams added which also flickers on a green and red LED to give a monster green glow for the amazing price of $5.99

I saw the other carvable pumpkins, but seemed too small for my taste. Picked up some skeles, light up window bats, flying bats, and a couple of the large flat glow in the dark wall hanging skulls.


Wes Bourn

http://www.teambac.com/BAChalloween.html


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I went back to big lots again and i picked up there last blow skeleton. I bought a total of two. Everything that was good is almost sold out.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Vlad, I'm going back to Big Lots on Monday. You want me to pick up some skeletons and ship em to ya (if there are any left)? They're not very heavy.

I ONLY WRITE WHAT THE VOICES TELL ME TO ......


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi Dave,I hope you get this reply,Yes please put me down for two if you can.With shipping it will still only cost about what one goes for here.I'm still hoping that WalMart (another hour away) will come up with some but this way I will have the two I need.I just can't bring myself to corpse my buckys.Good luck and the offer is very much appreciated win or lose!

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Has anyone seen the resin skulls that were sold last year for $5.99. Made of the same material that the new "stretched" skulls that are being offered for $12.99 are made of. If anyone finds them at their local Big Lots I would be interested obtaining at least one. Dropped one last year in my haste to finish and need it for my third stone pillar for this year.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I bought some good stuff at Big Lots this weekend, AND a Halloween USA just opened in the same mini mall. I'll take at least one more trip down there.

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Our Big Lots has tons of Halloween stuff. But don't just look in the Halloween section for stuff! I found two really heavy, carved, celtic-style crosses in the garden dept. for around $5! They were marked down because they're garden statues. They're green and antiqued with a brown color, but I'm going to add a black paint wash to make them spookier.

Hey, even fairy statues (they have them) can become 'vampires' with the right paint! And if you replace the glass ball that some of them are holding with a small skull... even better.

Halloween is everywhere... if you now how to look. 



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Preceding our dreams is silence; a pause in our mortality. -- E. Riddle"

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Vlad--Did you get the E-mail I sent you about your skeletons?

I ONLY WRITE WHAT THE VOICES TELL ME TO ......


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I live in a small town and our Big Lots still has tons of stuff, too. I guess either the folks around here haven't seen it yet or they just don't do Halloween very big at their house. Yay for me! 

"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Dave,Just sent off an email to you.My wife's anti spam software gobbled it up,but I just retrieved it. WhoooooHoooooooooooo! Thanks!

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------

